# what kind of snakehead is this?



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

just got him yesterday from a lfs .... how much are they worth?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: thats not a real snake head u got ripped off


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

That's a red snakehead. That thing will grow super fast. Make sure you got enough room for him. 15 is a good price for one


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice Snake head bro! I want one! lol


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i paid about 20.00 for one that size he grew very fast well worth the 20.00 i paid for him. I had to let him go in are local lake b/c he was so big----







J/K they do rock.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

hays98 said:


> I had to let him go in are local lake b/c he was so big----
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats not very funny


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

hey, everyone has a different sense of humor


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Kain said:


> That's a red snakehead. That thing will grow super fast. Make sure you got enough room for him. 15 is a good price for one


 yup thats a red..very intense colors...i like..wanna sell it???


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Piran-huhs? said:


> just got him yesterday from a lfs .... how much are they worth?


 you DO realize that thing will need a 240g minimum tank in about one year right? And that it grows about 2 inches a month?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Kain said:


> That's a red snakehead. That thing will grow super fast. Make sure you got enough room for him. 15 is a good price for one










i was teasing him


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice coloring!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

> That's a red snakehead. That thing will grow super fast. Make sure you got enough room for him. 15 is a good price for one
> 
> i was teasing him


I knew that


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> hays98 said:
> 
> 
> > I had to let him go in are local lake b/c he was so big----
> ...


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Thats the snakehead species from the Pepsi Challenge Thread that all the Piranha owners are afraid of. HAHAHA


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> Thats the snakehead species from the Pepsi Challenge Thread that all the Piranha owners are afraid of. HAHAHA


Thats the Snakehead from the pepsi challange that the
Alligator gar care giver still thinks will make a good
"Enrichment" Item









"Gulp" show over







, Hopfully all those ducklings, cichlids
and Piranaha were gutloaded,I'd hate to give a good Gar a poor 
Nutritional snack.

(everybody has a different sense of humor.)

Redline Snakeheads get BIG very BIG,
and if you live in the United States be prepared to kill it,
when you no longer can care for it.

Learning about and identifying the fish you buy BEFORE HAND, 
is much better than relying on the internet and forums to tell you 
what you have after the fact.

It takes little time to do a search or quary this forum,
To Be informed before you buy a fish.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

grrreeeaat!!!! didn't know they grew that fast .... hmmm maybe i should donate this back to the pet store!! anyone wanna take it off my hands for a price =)


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

after a while he will look like this and after that he will grow even larger and wilder in a near fututre... they do grow fast and this abstard is far from full grown


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

hey, youve got a real nice fish there. as long as you can house it, keep it. if you cant, i bet there are tons of people here and on pfish that would LOVE a snakehead that size.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Piran-huhs? said:


> grrreeeaat!!!! didn't know they grew that fast .... hmmm maybe i should donate this back to the pet store!! anyone wanna take it off my hands for a price =):laugh:


can you ship..if you can ..i'll gladly take it off your hands


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Yeah, Go to Predatoryfish.net. Someone will buy that quick!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Damn i want one, but don't have the tank for that kind of fish. SH are definitely on my list of fish to own in the near future.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Polypterus said:


> Show_Me_The_Teeth said:
> 
> 
> > Thats the snakehead species from the Pepsi Challenge Thread that all the Piranha owners are afraid of. HAHAHA
> ...


 The difference between my snakehead and your gar is that mine is at home and yours is at work. Which means mine is still the baddest "home" fish out there. Your gar is at work so it doesnt count but I still would like to see a 4ft Red against your gator gar. So you cant claim whats not in the home aquarium because if thats the case I will go work at a zoo and say tyhe sharks there could kill your gator gar :rasp: . Whatever the case is its sure fun talking trash on whos fish is better and why. Especially when piranhas are not even mentioned.

SMTT


----------

